# Weather in Portugal



## SK1429 (Sep 29, 2016)

Good day all

Can you lovely people please tell me how's the weather like around the year where you are?

Thank you
SK


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Just checked a couple of sites and don't agree with their figures, this one seems about right

https://www.worldweatheronline.com/algarve-weather-averages/pt.aspx

You can change the location at the top to see figures for other locations


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

SK1429 said:


> Good day all
> 
> Can you lovely people please tell me how's the weather like around the year where you are?
> 
> ...


Summer is hazy with the smoke from forest fires and winter is hazy from the mist and endless precipitation.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

LMGTFY


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Near Evora: Way too hot from start of May to end of September. Unbearably hot from start of June to end of August (can't go outdoors from 9am to 9pm). Nights nice though for most of summer. No rain at all from May to October. Winter mixed - this year quite miserable cold and/or wet for most of it. There's about 2 to 4 months nice enjoyable outdoorsy weather a year by the looks of things (after 3 years).


----------

